# Odd Cycle questions



## NJDDR (May 14, 2013)

Hello,
Something seems off about a female GSDs heat cycle I am tying to breed. I'm hoping other breeders may see something I don't. I obtained a female GSD from another breeder in OCT of 2012. The breeder had told me to expect her heat cycle around Thanksgiving, but she came into heat the day I brought her home (Mid OCT). I wasn't terribly surprised, but I declined breeding her as she wasn't 1) up to the weight I wanted and 2) Its not smart to do OFA during a heat and 3)I wanted my own vet to do a health exam first. 

She came into heat again a little over a week ago (5/3/13) and i attempted to mate her to my proven stud several times w/o success. it seemed that he was unable to get his bulbus gland within her for a complete tie. Therefore I completed an artificial breeding today. Now here is where I am getting confused with her. 
A DDR bitch I also own came into heat close to a week before the bitch that I am breeding and the DDR bitch is still spotting and very swollen. The bitch that I am attempting to breed is no longer spotting and her vulva never really became that swollen. My stud is VERY interested in her and she flagged, back into me while I inserted the pipette for the AI, but I just feel like somethings off. She is stands for my stud when he tries to mate with her, but she doesn't flag. SHe absolutely would not tolerate him near her back end before (5,1,13) which goes well with what you would expect, but it just seems to me like shes flying through her cycle and I'm curious if this is why (aside from that one undocumented breeding) she hasn't been bred by her original breeder. Shes a gorgeous dog with great lines, temperament and conformation. My vet also declared her to be in perfect health. BTW, her orignial breeder claims that she had a previous litter at 2yo (shes 4) but it could not be registered as she didnt realize until it was too late that the stud had a limited reg. 

I know I'm not giving you a ton to go on, but I just have a gut feeling that somethings off... any ideas? 
If I left anything out please let me know, I've been up almost 20 hours so my mental acuity isn't what it could be.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Have you run progesterone on her to see if she is ovulating or has ovulated? Did your vet do an exam of her female area to make sure there was no stricture preventing a tie?


----------



## NJDDR (May 14, 2013)

I did not have her progesterone tested as I have the stud on site. However, I did perform a swab test which everything looked great. Her exam in Oct which was completed by a canine reproductive specialist found nothing wrong with her. The male is able to penetrate, but he cant seem to get the bulbus gland in her too. which obviously means that the moment he steps over her, its over


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would run progesterone. At least you will know if she is ovulating or not. If she is, then you may need a reproductive specialists assistance to figure out what is going on and why you can't get a tie.


----------

